# Anyone here have psychosis?



## Section8 (Oct 24, 2022)

How do you cope with it? Been fighting it for 2 years now. I couldn't stay on antipsychotics long enough for them to help because I'm under such extreme stress and need a drink to relax me.


----------



## DirtWar (Oct 29, 2022)

It’s stressful as fuck, I stopped with the medication after I noosed myself up pretty good when the pills made matters worse. I just try my best to let it out , I very loudly talk to “myself” , I yell, I tell my 5 dogs what’s going on, unless of course, they are currently the issue, then I just kindly ask for their love and forgiveness and approval, it took me a while to get here, but I’ve created a safe place for myself , I have a home and a few extremely understanding and caring people that know when to check up on me and knowwhen to give me space, unfortunately it’s a situational fix with certain advantages that may not be accessible if yer still on the road . I go through the stereotypical list of grounding measures, such as listening to familiar music that makes me happy, touching and comprehending my personal belongings, writing and drawing, and sometimes just hiding myself away from the outside, not always the healthiest option, but it helps to limit the potential to cause harm to myself or anyone else, a lot of what I do is about damage control rather than elimination, I’m sorry that this probably isn’t much help, but I want you to know that I understand how hard it can get and that you are loved.

Love&Respect


----------



## DirtWar (Oct 29, 2022)

I also quit drinking, that has helped immensely , I would start with a drink to calm down and I just wouldn’t stop, it got to the point where I was not only psychotic, but extremely(further) impaired my ability to comprehend situations and understand consequence. I would become extremely agitated and violent or just plain reckless. You pile up enough bodies and burn enough bridges, and the issue becomes impossible to ignore . And please believe , I didn’t just stop right away , in fact I started drinking more heavily to try and kill the reality . When that didn’t work , I had two options , Hang it up or get my shit straight, and today, I absolutely love living and have a much better relationship with my mind.
No preaching , No righteous persuasion
Just my personal experience.

Love&Respect


----------

